# Acaia Lunar Coffee Scales



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

'Barista-proof' scales

http://sprudge.com/acaia-introduces-lunar-the-barista-proof-espresso-scale-73795.html

Not an April Fools story


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

just when i think there i nothing left to buy....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks great but it is just too pricey. Considering how cheap jewellery scales on fleabay are, I would have to break close to 30 cheapo scales before these scales made economic sense.

But they are damn sexy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

They'll be even more than that landed here. The pearl is more in pounds here, than dollars there - as I seem to recall.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

They look very nice, but I can't see them replacing a cup.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Price is likely to be prohibitive but really nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Price is likely to be prohibitive but really nice.


Since when has that stopped anyone one here .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Need to see them side by side with the Pearl. Unless they're wafer thin I wouldn't consider it, they don't offer that much. Unless you majorly feck something up the Pearl's are effectively waterproof. The Pearl's work fine on my drip tray.

I also like the fact the portafilter fits on the Pearls - don't think you could get a PF on the Lunar's going by the pic. ]

They do look really cool though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> They do look really cool though.


This is all that counts


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm just trying to talk myself out of buying them. My mate is moving to California in October so maybe he could send me a set over...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, you are a professional barista now...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Well, you are a professional barista now...


Haha, better stop shaming myself in Free Pour Friday then!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Another thing to add to to the wish list ,


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great. Now the pearls will drop in price


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got my name on one already.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> Got my name on one already.


Excellent. Now we an early adopter who can report back on what they are like?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/0-pEw1PbaO/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually saw the Pearls in the flesh last week for the first time, they are about 5 times bigger than I thought they were from looking online. Far too chunky for me.

If the Lunar can fit a small chemex and was half the price they are charging right now I'd buy one.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/0-pEw1PbaO/


some chap has made the following comment

papas_bagel_barWhen will @acaiacoffee make a set of scales that will tell the coffee machine that there is the desired amount of espresso in the cup and stop the flow?

surely that is already done through volumetrics on most commercial and some home-use machines. Adding a Bluetooth component to the machine itself doesn't sound like Acaia's responsibility.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I actually saw the Pearls in the flesh last week for the first time, they are about 5 times bigger than I thought they were from looking online. Far too chunky for me.
> 
> If the Lunar can fit a small chemex and was half the price they are charging right now I'd buy one.


They'll fit a small chemex probably but resin we're looking at 2x the price


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> They'll fit a small chemex probably but resin we're looking at 2x the price


I know, I saw the cost at £200+ and cried a little.

Seen a few people tell them on twitter they are charging too much.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Typical only just pushed the button on some pearl blacks last week grrrrr


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Orangertange said:


> Typical only just pushed the button on some pearl blacks last week grrrrr


Plenty of ready buyers on here I'm sure!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is all that counts


Thought that's what the scales do.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thought that's what the scales do.


Weighing in again, Patrick.

(Okay, it is a bit obvious but&#8230


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The actual context in which comments were made unless I'm mistaken? 



jeebsy said:


> They do look really cool though.





Mrboots2u said:


> This is all that counts





The Systemic Kid said:


> Thought that's what the scales do.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> The actual context in which comments were made unless I'm mistaken?


So, you mean that they were all weighing in.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

£200 ! what have they been drinking, it sure isn't coffee

Oh well I think I'll stick with my Bonavita scale, And I thought that was expensive, I guess I where wrong


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

> the scale is being marketed as "barista-proof", with extensive waterproofing throughout, including an automatic shut-off *when water touches any interior parts*


..so not water-proof..


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Got a few sets on pre-order. Will give them a go. Certainly wouldn't pay full retail price for them.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I wonder if anyone is thinking of organising a group buy? If so, I'd be interested too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No one has indicated a group buy... Until someone organisesone let's not start a list up please .

Presumably ozone will be uk stockists again, so that would be a starting point to gather info , if anyone wants to think about organising one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://swiezopalona.pl/wyniki/6681

£170 from Poland


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Any sign of the Lunar on sale? My Hario scales died a soggy death.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LaMarzocco accepting pre-orders for delivery May/June in USA but no sign in UK. They are not going to be cheap $250 in USA.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brewista will be cheaper and availble earlier i think ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lot cheaper - definitely worth a look.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brewista scales will be available at CoffeeHit for £40.00.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got some Brewista's . They do exactly what they say they do. Function over form


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

No sign of the brewistas yet though.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Just look at the brewista Facebook page, they are still beta testing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doozerless said:


> Just look at the brewista Facebook page, they are still beta testing.


Glenn has been testing them , i dont think they will be that long

Up to you £40 v £200


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

40 lids every day. All day.


----------

